# Meringue for vegans



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, talking about chickpeas reminded me of this 

someone just told me that instead of the traditional meringue from egg whites, for vegans you can use the liquid that’s in a can of chickpeas. Sounds strange to me. I just looked it up and there are several links. Because the chickpeas have protein so the liquid has the protein needed for meringue.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

:001_unsure:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’d like to do a blind taste to learn if I could tell the difference. All that sugar must disguise the bean flavor.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Meringues are hard enough to make with the egg white. The Garbanzo beans must have less protein. It's the protein that holds the air whipped in. But, if you're a masochist. . . :wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Will someone volunteer to make it, eat it and tell the rest of us how it tastes?

(I’d do it but remember I’m on this diet)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Will someone volunteer to make it, eat it and tell the rest of us how it tastes?
> 
> (I’d do it but remember I’m on this diet)



What diet doesn't let you have a Chickpea/Garbanzo Bean meringue ( without sugar)? :devil3:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting, I wonder how it would be on a pie.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There’s another bean we had once but friends all made a joke so it lost its appeal for us.

Fava beans. Does anyone know why people laughed?

Hannibal Lecter in the movie “Silence of the Lambs” talked about eating fava beans with people and he made a creepy sucking sound with his teeth.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I read once that fava beans stink when cooking, don't know if that is true. Also this, "fava beans are a trigger food for G6PD, a hereditary enzymatic deficiency. Those who have this deficiency can develop anemia (potentially severe) from eating fava beans. Populations with the highest percentage of people affected by the deficiency include Sephardic Jews and those of Mediterranean and African heritage. People who are diagnosed with G6PD should not consume fava beans, and if you ever experience symptoms or discomfort after eating them you should be tested for this genetic deficiency."

https://toriavey.com/how-to/fava-beans-how-to-cook-soak-peel-freeze/

Grocery store we go to often has dried favas. I don't want to chance having to peel them after cooking so don't buy them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, Interesting. Now I know I won’t ever eat them again.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Will someone volunteer to make it, eat it and tell the rest of us how it tastes?
> 
> (I’d do it but remember I’m on this diet)


Don’t look at me...I seldom eat sweets, but I do love Lemon Meringue pie.
If I made one it wouldn’t be with beans.


----------



## Alexx005 (Jun 22, 2020)

That liquid is called aquafaba that you can use in different vegan dishes. If you are willing to prepare something with aquafaba, I will definitely recommend this tasty Angel Food cake recipe. I learnt about it a few weeks back and my kids just love this cake.


----------

